# QliTech selling Laptops with Gentoo preinstalled

## duegatti

I searched the forum and didn't see this posted anywhere.

I just saw that QliTech is selling their  Emperor II and King II laptops with Gentoo Linux as one of the distros to choose from for preinstallation.

Schweet.   :Very Happy:   :Smile:   :Very Happy: 

Moderators/Admins please move this to the appropriate area, if this isn't it.

----------

## Hypnos

Interesting ... it's one of the options when you customize the system, and cheap, too -- they must have a prebuilt disk image or binary packages.

Might be newsworthy; send an email or private message to one of the lead developers.

----------

## duegatti

 *Hypnos wrote:*   

> Might be newsworthy; send an email or private message to one of the lead developers.

 

Just did  :Smile: 

I like QliTech's  'full disclosure' too:

Every product has limitations, and QliTech knows that Linux users appreciate full disclosure.

  This document is to let potential customers know limitations of each laptop.

  These can be bugs, design limitations, support experiences, or just our opinions.

----------

